
Tumblr users have soon cranked out 10 BILLION posts - taylorbuley
http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/09/02/huge-milestone-tumblr-users-have-soon-cranked-out-10-billion-posts/
======
unicornporn
> Let’s just say that 2011 is looking like a pretty great year for Tumblr.

perhaps it would look even better if they actually made some money.

